# I think I have something rare... Huffy slingshot ski



## Rocker7969 (Apr 24, 2021)

This was my dad's bike and then he restored it for me in the mid to late 80s.  I know the green you see under the blue paint is the orginal color.  Thanks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Restored? A cool bike but looks kinda rough. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rocker7969 (Apr 25, 2021)

restrored in 1989 so it's been quite a while ago..been rode and then in two different barns since then.  I saved it when I saw my dad had it in the junk pile.


----------



## Rocker7969 (Apr 25, 2021)

didn't mean to imply it was in restored shape now


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 25, 2021)

Very nice , I believe it is a Huffy Rail, I like them they have a longer wheel base then most 20 inch bikes. I have a bunch of muscle bikes and that is a great one. The longer wheelbase  helps when riding for me being over 6 feet tall. Its all there, I would kill to have a couple of my childhood rides back. Keep the pics coming everyone loves pics. Welcome and good luck


----------



## nick tures (Apr 25, 2021)

definitely worth fixing up !!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 25, 2021)

Get rubbin!  That is going to look so much better with just a bit of elbow grease.


----------



## Rocker7969 (Apr 29, 2021)

i'm debating on fixing up for me or selling as is, but i'm unsure... it was my fav bike as a kid


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2021)

Unless you’re into losing money I’d sell as is. There is no money to be made fixing this up. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rocker7969 (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm kinda afraid if I fix it up I won't wanna get rid of it


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm seeing an easy two thousand dollar bill to restore that bike.  At that point you have to keep it. V/r Shawn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 30, 2021)

Restore is a big deal, a couple hundred and a lot of elbow grease is as far as you need to go. There are pristine examples out there already trying to get there for a sale is fruitless.Give it a good service see where you can go with the paint. If it were my childhood bike  Iwould want it in riding condition all the scars would be like memories you can see and feel. If you want to sell it get it rolling and sell as is. That bike is less common the a stingray but worth about 1/3 the price.


----------



## PLERR (Apr 30, 2021)

Since I'm in agreement with my buds here, I'll go ahead and throw in my 2 cents! =D But with how wordy I tend to be it may be more like a nickle.

As is implied above, unless you're really in love with this bike, it has strong sentimental value, and/or you want to keep it forever and ever Amen, restoration is not an option. A great debate in auto restorations is how much can you replace before it's no longer the same car. I think by the time you were done with this one it would no longer be the same bike.

I see bikes like this as great learning tools. It's rough enough that you really can't make it worse. Only two painted parts: frame & fork. Get some aircraft stripper and go to bare metal. Try your hand at repainting it. You can't lose. The money and effort go towards your education.

After that, tackle the moving parts and make it rideable. Don't sweat the chrome (or lack thereof), just see if you can get it going. Then if you decide to keep it you can be patient and grab up some of the plated parts here and there when you find a deal. Or not! Just ride it as is.

As long as you keep in mind you're doing it to learn and not to make it worth more than it is now it will be worth the effort.

E=-)


----------



## bloo (Apr 30, 2021)

Clean it up and see what you have. There are plenty of postings around here about how to get the rust off of chrome. Maybe there's some left? You wont know until you tear it down and clean it up. Similarly there are gobs of posts around here detailing methods of removing "house paint" from old balooners. You could do similar to your frame and fork and see if the old paint and decals are still somewhat intact under there. If not, stripping and repainting is always an option. All the bearings will need to be torn down and greased, and maybe a few things replaced.

If you are going to sell it though, leave it alone and sell it at it's current value, whatever that is. You will be money ahead.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 30, 2021)

Cousin Rocker:
How do the two shift levers work? Or is the red lever for the nitrous bottle?


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (May 1, 2021)

Its not a rail. This was the top of the line Huffy called "The Slingshot".


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 1, 2021)

IMO Looks mostly complete and a very worthwhile bike restored or cleaned up as is. 

16" x 20" bikes in any condition are hard to find.

Here is one I restored years ago that is slightly customized.


----------



## Rocker7969 (May 4, 2021)

thank you everyone for you input.  It's got 5 gears on the black shifter, and the red one is for what my dad always called the emergency brake but it was just for the second rear brakes if i remeber right, but damn, they did grab and stop quick back in the day.  Again, thanks to everyone for input.  give me something to think about.  I live in apt and my last bike somone grabbed in middle of night.. took my cheap walmart mountain bike, and left this tiny bmx style bike in its place.  Anyway, thats another story


----------



## Jaxon (May 13, 2021)

That is a Huffy Slingshot Twin Stick. That is the most wanted Huffy Rail bike besides the mag wheel version.  It needs correct handlebars pedals seat sissy bar.  A twin stick shifter sold for over 500 dollars in the last 6 months.


----------



## Rocker7969 (May 18, 2021)

yeah, I wasn't sure what all parts were orginal or not.  Late 80s I'm guessing my dad not really restored but got it going and painted for me to use.


----------



## Rocker7969 (May 28, 2021)

Just did a quick wash with a cheap electric powerwasher and can see more of the original green, and I can't believe it but it shifts thru all the gears and both rear brakes grab.  I basically just need tires (and amazingly these ones held air for a while but no way they would have stayed up if I tried to sit on it) and it'll be rideable.  Looks like I may be going down the rabbit hole.  get it rideable first and then start cleaning it up.. or just leave as is... that old paint look is in for cars now right?


----------



## bloo (May 28, 2021)

Yeah. Old paint is in for cars. Getting down to your original paint on a bike is the in thing these days. I'd clean out and grease the wheel bearings while you are putting tires. Put a few drops of oil in the freewheel. The rear axle is probably loose balls. I would clean it up and redo too, but if you aren't comfortable with that (loose balls are really annoying) then at least put some oil in. The crank is easy, and would like some fresh grease. Some threads are backwards.


----------

